# Hyjal - keine Quests mehr



## P_e_d_a (7. Dezember 2010)

Habe mich gerade durch Hyjal gequestet, nun bin ich am Schrein von Avian gewesen, habe dort eine Q reihe angenommen, wo ich in eine Höhle (über ein POrtal hinein musste).
Dort hab ich die Quest mit den Flugtieren erledigt und auch als Belohnung das Pet abgestaubt.
Also Folgequest wurde ich wieder zum Schrein geschickt und musste dort bei Aviana den Q abgeben!

Soweit so gut, nun stecke ich aber fest und bekomme dort keine neuen Q mehr, alle vorgängigen Quests habe ich bereits erledigt, bitte um Rasche Hilfe 


LG


----------



## Frostmind (7. Dezember 2010)

Exakt das gleiche Problem hab ich auch,
bin alles abgeflogen, nix gefunden 
Stehe atm bei 82/115 Quests.

Den Amis scheint es auch so zu gehen: http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/807663-quests-in-hyjal

Hoffentlich hat hier jmd guten Rat

Greetz,
FM


----------



## P_e_d_a (7. Dezember 2010)

Hmmm, ich stehe atm bei 72 q finde aber nirgends mehr etws ticket ist auch schon raus nur noch keine antwort wird wohl dauern, könnte mir nur erklären das das phasing oder so buggt ...

hoff das klärt sich aber bald ^^


----------



## Immortahlia (8. Dezember 2010)

jau bei mir gehts auch nicht weiter
ich häng immernoch an *Kammer der Verbrennung* ohne Ahnung wie das alleine gehen soll
und ich hab das Questgebiet mehrmals abgeflogen ohne noch ein gelbes ! zu sehen 
ich hoffe das liegt nicht an der einen Quest -.-
bin bei 74/115 :S


----------



## Muratosh (8. Dezember 2010)

man muss in das dorf, wo man die rehkitze abgeben musste usw... questanbindung ist echt nicht gut in hyjal


----------



## P_e_d_a (8. Dezember 2010)

danke =)


----------



## Elcrian (8. Dezember 2010)

Weiß wer wie das in Vashj'ir nach der Schlacht ist? Finds etwas komisch das es da so garkeinen Übergang nach Deepholme gab...


----------



## Ademos14 (8. Dezember 2010)

Muratosh schrieb:


> man muss in das dorf, wo man die rehkitze abgeben musste usw... questanbindung ist echt nicht gut in hyjal



Ja? Ich gucke heute mal nach.^^


----------



## Kaldreth (8. Dezember 2010)

Ja gleiches Problem hab ich auch! Auch irgendwas um die 70+ quests erledigt und dann gings nicht weiter. Hab gesucht und bin dann schließlich rüber in das andere Gebiet. Die Quest wo man sich mit der Maschine in den Kernbohrt ist im Grunde eine Gruppenquest. Man kann zwar rein in die ini aber danach braucht man eine Gruppe...


----------



## Alkalyn (8. Dezember 2010)

also ich hatte bis jetzt keine probleme in Hyjal.. hab da soga mehr als die 115 gemacht "müssten ca 120 sein" dafür hab ich in tiefenheim jetzt 114/125 und finde keien quest mehr und ich kann schon die daily q machen die aber nicht zählen... komisch...

Die endquest in Hyjal war bei mir ein Kampf gegen Ragnaros..


----------



## Grushdak (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe bisher auch keine Probleme mit Quests (bin bei 100 und habe gerade erst wieder 4 erhalten).

Immer schön fleißig die Portale in die Unterwelt benutzen, da Quests machen.
Abundzu wird man auch zurück zu Ysera geschickt, die einen dann in neu freigeschaltete Gebiete schickt.

Bin nun am Flüsternen Pass (nahe Winterquell)und es liegen noch Gebiete vor mir.

edit:


Alkalyn schrieb:


> "müssten ca 120 sein"


Es sind knapp 130, wenn nicht sogar ganze 130. 

greetz


----------



## Frostmind (8. Dezember 2010)

Problem bei mir ist geloest 

Der Queststrang hatte einfach mitten im Land geendet (siehe 1. Beitrag des Threads),
musste wieder bis zum Anfang nach Teldrassil zu Ysera, dort gabs die gesuchte Quest zum fortfahren 

Greetz,
FM


----------



## Matzle (8. Dezember 2010)

Elcrian schrieb:


> Weiß wer wie das in Vashj'ir nach der Schlacht ist? Finds etwas komisch das es da so garkeinen Übergang nach Deepholme gab...


Wenn du hoch zu den Schiffen schwimmst, bekommst du da von Duarn (oder wie der heißt) eine Quest, die dich zum Irdenen Ring nach OG schickt. Das soll wohl der Übergang nach Tiefenheim sein.

Ich habe leider auch ein Problem mit den Quests in Vashj'ir. Ich bin jetzt bei 142/150, habe die Schlacht fertig, und nun ist Ende. Keine Quests mehr zu finden, keine Questgegenstände irgendwo aufgegabelt. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wo ich vielleicht noch die letzten acht Quests herbekomme?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Sotham (9. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hatte gestern das gleiche Problem in Hyjal, nach der Quest mit den Flugduellen bin ich dann noch einmal durch die Gegend geflogen und fand "oben links" auf der Map von Hyjal dann eine Quest, wo ich Bärchen aus Bäumen retten musste und auf ein Trampolin werfen sollte. Diese habe ich abgeschlossen und von da an ging es dann permanent weiter.


----------



## Crucial² (13. Dezember 2010)

*Links oben auf der Karte gehts weiter! *


----------



## Alpax (13. Dezember 2010)

also ich habe hyjal in einem zug durchgequestet .. habe immer sofort die folgequest bekommen und konnte so bis zum achievement locker durchquesten ... es gibt sogar 3-4 quests mehr als nötig ...

und hat maximal 2-3 stunden gedauert .. kann das problem nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## Kleine61 (14. Dezember 2010)

Alpax schrieb:


> also ich habe hyjal in einem zug durchgequestet .. habe immer sofort die folgequest bekommen und konnte so bis zum achievement locker durchquesten ... es gibt sogar 3-4 quests mehr als nötig ...
> 
> und hat maximal 2-3 stunden gedauert .. kann das problem nicht nachvollziehen




Ging mir genauso, hatte immer direkt ne Folgequest in der Tasche.


----------



## Ruxandra (22. Dezember 2010)

Nach der Quest "Abkömmlinge von Tortolla" werde ich noch zurück zum Erdruiden geschickt, Ysera erscheint, aber dann ist Schluss. Ich kann im gesamten Gebiet Hyjal keine Quests mehr annehmen und mir fehlen laut Datenbank noch etliche. 
Ein GM riet mir, das Addon "quest completist" zu nutzen, das bringt mir aber überhaupt nichts, da ich ja keine Quests mehr annehmen kann.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen??? 

P.S. Bin lvl 84, daran kanns wahrscheinlich nicht liegen..


----------



## Darkimomo (23. Dezember 2010)

Ruxandra schrieb:


> Nach der Quest "Abkömmlinge von Tortolla" werde ich noch zurück zum Erdruiden geschickt, Ysera erscheint, aber dann ist Schluss. Ich kann im gesamten Gebiet Hyjal keine Quests mehr annehmen und mir fehlen laut Datenbank noch etliche.
> Ein GM riet mir, das Addon "quest completist" zu nutzen, das bringt mir aber überhaupt nichts, da ich ja keine Quests mehr annehmen kann.
> 
> Kann mir bitte jemand helfen???
> ...





Da bin ich auch gerade und komme nicht weiter .... bin alles abgeflogen aber nichts


----------



## Hillben (28. Dezember 2010)

Darkimomo schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch gerade und komme nicht weiter .... bin alles abgeflogen aber nichts



Exakt bei mir auch. Ich war überall. Die Dame die da erscheint sagt etwas von einer Befreiung des Tals westlich von dem riesigen (Tannen)Baum. Wenn man da entlangfliegt kann man Phasing erkennen. Man muss das Tal von den Worgen befreien. Aber ohne Quest schwierig. Vielleicht kann jemand sagen wo er die Quest zur Befreiung des Tals angenommen hat.

Als Heiler kommen mir die Rufitems zu gute. Und nur über die Dungeons ruf aufzubauen ist heftig.

Greatz

Hillben


----------



## Hillben (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin gestern weitergekommen.
Diese Seite hat mir da gut weitergeholfen. Ich bin die Questgeber die auf der Karte markiert sind mal abgeflogen. Bei Nummer "2" waren dann die heiss ersehnten "!" :-)

Vielleicht hilfts Euch auch weiter!

Cu

Hillben


----------



## Astam (3. Januar 2011)

Hillben schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern weitergekommen.
> Diese Seite hat mir da gut weitergeholfen. Ich bin die Questgeber die auf der Karte markiert sind mal abgeflogen. Bei Nummer "2" waren dann die heiss ersehnten "!" :-)
> 
> Vielleicht hilfts Euch auch weiter!
> ...




Danke, danke und nochmal danke!
Bei mir wars auch die Nummer 2 wo mir wieder Quest gegeben hat.


----------



## killyouquick (5. Juni 2011)

die q um das tal zu befreien ist bei den oger und den zwielicht jägern oben bei einen tauren


----------



## Elynia_angels (7. Juni 2012)

Ruxandra schrieb:


> Nach der Quest "Abkömmlinge von Tortolla" werde ich noch zurück zum Erdruiden geschickt, Ysera erscheint, aber dann ist Schluss. Ich kann im gesamten Gebiet Hyjal keine Quests mehr annehmen und mir fehlen laut Datenbank noch etliche.
> Ein GM riet mir, das Addon "quest completist" zu nutzen, das bringt mir aber überhaupt nichts, da ich ja keine Quests mehr annehmen kann.
> 
> Kann mir bitte jemand helfen???
> ...



Geh zum Nordrassil zurück da müsste dir Ysera ne neue Quest geben. So wars zumindest bei mir.

glg


----------



## Hekturios (8. Juni 2012)

Ein Freund hatte am Wochenende auch das Problem, dass keine Quests mehr zu finden waren.

Letztlich haben wir dann aber doch den Anschluss wieder gefunden: 
Der Quest-NPC stand in Norden von "Sethrias Nest"!

Dieser NPC ist auch gar nicht in der oben verlinkten Questmap eingetragen. Solltet ihr also nicht weiterkommen und die Karte oben hilft auch nicht weiter, schaut einfach mal in Sethrias Nest nach!

Gruß,
Hek


----------

